# RAWs....they are a'comin'!



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to admit the later sunset and warm weather this evening has me pumped for RAWs!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2010)

I wasn't riding but was out and about in the forbidden forest this evening. :wink: Light was good till about 7:15 regardless, with all the rain things are going to need some serious time to dry out and drain. The amount of water that's literally percolating up through the ground is simply amazing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

I seriously thought about taking the bike out for a ride around the hood today after work.  About 30 seconds later, I gave that idea up as I didn't want to move the patio furniture out of the way.  I'll do that this weekend though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

RAWs are the first thing I thought of when I was setting my clocks ahead this past weekend. :beer:


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 17, 2010)

was out last night for a quick 5 miler in the woods...two words: mud

a couple more dry sunny days and things will be primo though


----------

